# e-prescription - help



## neha.bhatnagar (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

Our physician has started e-prescription for the Medicare patients. When our physician E-prescribe all the medication for a visit we are using CPT G8443. 
But for some patients physician is not generating e-prescription and giving a manual prescription for some or the other reason.
In such a scenario which CPT code we should use G8445 or G8446?
As we have a document saying that for all the Medicare claims we should add either of the three G codes.
Please help.

Thanks & Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## csamps/CPC (Aug 27, 2009)

We use G8446 Rx Not Electronic.  I hope this helps!


----------



## tanyaharberts (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, G8445 is reported if no prescriptions were generated during that encounter.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Sep 8, 2009)

That's correct:
G8443 - Electronic
G8445 - No scripts sent 
G8446 - Printed scripts


----------

